# Grand Prismatic Spring - Yellowstone National Park



## NorrellPhotography (Mar 14, 2011)

First post here, so we'll see if it works. This is Grand Prismatic Spring in Yellowstone, taken from a ridge 1/4 mile away and a little over 500 ft higher elevation than the spring.


----------



## NayLoMo6C (Mar 14, 2011)

one of mother nature's greatest wonders...


----------



## RauschPhotography (Mar 14, 2011)

Very colorful!


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 14, 2011)

wow, from how far away? Very nice, what a big lens you must have used


----------



## NorrellPhotography (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks folks.  Trever, I used a Nikon 24-70mm f/2.8 on a D300s zoomed to 70mm.  The spring is just huge (I think 300 ft x 350 ft).  Those are people on the boardwalk on the far side of the spring. Thanks again.


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 15, 2011)

ahh, I didn't even see the people! Yeah, it really is much bigger than I thought


----------



## Frequency (Mar 16, 2011)

WOW!!!astounding!!!


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 16, 2011)

That's quite a sight! You captured it well. No wonder, it's called "prismatic"!
What's the smell like?


----------



## NorrellPhotography (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks Trever, Frequency and LaFoto.  Many of the thermal areas have a sulfur smell.  I don't recall being able to smell it on that ridge or it being that bad up close on the boardwalks, but I've been out here for years and may have simply gotten used to it.  For those visiting Yellowstone, I highly recommend climbing this ridge.  It's off the trail to Fairy Falls.


----------

